# Ethera Gold a Leading Epic Collection by Zero-G Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 29, 2019)

*Ethera Gold a Leading Epic Collection by Zero-G Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/29/ethera-gold-a-leading-epic-collection-by-zero-g-review/

*Ethera Gold by Zero-G Review*
Stefano Maccarelli, Sound Designer, Composer & Sound Technician has created Ethera Gold an amazing products and at such affordable price. Ethera EVI, Ethera Soundscapes, and Ethera Gold are developed by Stefano as one consistent series, each product (library) fills the gaps of the others. The three True Legato of EVI, Soundscapes, and Ethera Gold are very distinct. Soundscapes & EVI have the Emotive True Legato, fitting for soulful melodies. Ethera Gold has the mighty Epic True Legato. The Vocal Phrases are always different and all are alive because of the voice of Clara. Clara Sorace is a vocalist & recording artist from Italy who is based in Rome. Zero-G did send a review copy with no strings attached.

*About Stefano Maccarelli*
Stefano was born in Rome, in 1976. he started to discovered music & sound design at the age of 14 with his first sampler & computer. Stefano has over 20 years of experience in audio post production, music production, mixing, audio technologies. His Music & Sound Design has been used for dozens of Films, Docu-Fiction, Commercials, Idents, Promos, Tv Shows, including brands like Fox, A&E, Sky, RAI, National Geographic, Fox Sports & Mediaset.

*Clara Sorace*
Clara Sorace studied piano and singing for over 12 Years. She participated in various competitions and festivals including the “San Remo Academy of Song“ where she reached the final. She has a huge experience of musical production and vocal arrangements, which has widened her stylistic versatility and range so that she can switch easily from Soul and Pop to Cinematic and Epic Music. Her vocals have been used in many commercial works and international Trailers. Clara has sung with many of the greatest soundtrack and video games composers, trailer music creators. Her voice is a thrilling blend of soul, cinematic, epic and emotionality with the charm of Latin flair.








*Sound*

Ethera Gold is one of the comprehensive soundtrack & trailer creation libraries available in this large market. When I started to look into this library I was speechless due to the massive amount of different and diverse significant sounding content. Stefano's examples did blow me away and when I did receive the library before the release date I spend hours with the extensive collection. The library is perfect for creating soundtracks, cinematic music, epic music trailers and any music needing fantastic solo vocals and powerful, inspirational, hybrid wavetable synth sounds. Ethera Gold comprises a number of excellent vocals, hybrid instruments, epic hits, bass synths, organic sounds, violin textures, tribal percussion, hybrid brass, drum loops and much more.

Ethera Gold in a nutshell


7 multi-sampled Kontakt 6 Instruments
Requires Kontakt 6 FULL, as it uses some new features of Kontakt 6
Over 16GB of 24 bit, 48KHz samples.
Over 6000 Original Cinematic Samples
The Brand New Epic Vocal True Legato - 1.6Gb of multi-sampled and chromatic vocal true legato (no artificial pitching - Real Vocal Range from G3 to A5, synthetically extended range from A5 to C6) - up to 3 articulations controlled by Midi-Velocity and 4 RR Sustains.
Custom Convolution Reverb
Over 1300 inspiring vocal phrases (2 GB of samples) organized by Key - Style- BPM - delivered also in open wav format so you can easily drag & drop them into your DAW.
2 Hybrid Synths with new Audio Engine based on 3 powerful Synth Engines
Over 12GB of samples from Hardware Synths, Acoustic Instruments (Violins, Guitar, Winds etc) and many other organic sources.
Glide & Unison Mode
Arpeggiator
11 LFO, 1 MIDI Assignable Table Modulator
FX Rack
Wavetable Synth with Sample Grain and Real-Time Time Stretching
Over 1GB of Drum Loops
Over 500 Snapshot Presets
ROLI Seaboard special patches






*Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:*
*Ethera Gold a Leading Epic Collection by Zero-G Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/29/ethera-gold-a-leading-epic-collection-by-zero-g-review/


----------



## grandhustle2k9 (Jun 14, 2019)

awesome dude that was good review!


----------

